#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Which is the relaxing video game you have ever played?

## Bhavya

Most of the people think of gamers as ultra-excitable individuals trying to survive traitorous superior fights, but folks who want a different experience can discover some relaxing video games out there. Guys, which is the best calming video game you have ever played?

----------

